

Farmer Manages Cows with GPS Device - eastsidegringo
http://blogs.dovetailsoftware.com/blogs/main/archive/2008/01/08/Digital-World.aspx
Article shows the extent that things are digitized but argues that there is so much more to come.
======
alaskamiller
wait till one of them suddenly drifts to mars

